# malta



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

that's it booked the ferry to sicily and malta.leaving on 22nd sept going from Portsmouth to caen a few days in Normandy.then up to ypres from the 25 sept to 29th sept.leave on 29th for a night a rhine falls then from there to genoa for two nights.getting ferry from genoa to Palermo on 2nd oct leaves at 2300.gets in to Palermo at 1800 a night on sicily then on the 4th get ferry from pozzallo to Valetta.cant wait.staying at campsite malta.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

wonder if I see any brits with motorhomes over there.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

rocky1968 said:


> wonder if I see any brits with motorhomes over there.


Mabye Scots! Have a great time.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Enjoy...and please let us know how you get on. We're interested.

G


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We have an apartment in Malta, leaving for UK tomorrow - weather here has been picture perfect for the last 10 days and you are coming at the best time of the year 

Enjoy!


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

We loved Malta - stayed at a hotel....but would be very interested in your experiences camping - so keep us posted please :wink: 

The drivers are a bit crazy, but that wouldn't stop us taking the MH there one day!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am intrigued as to your reason for taking a MH to Malta?

I can only assume you intend to winter there as a 'tour' of the island could only last 3 days at the most and I am sure the cost of getting there is not cheap. A flight, hotel and car hire might be cheaper.

Maybe you want to go on to N. Africa afterwards.

Please tell us  

Geoff


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I would do it but only with Sandra's and my dive gear chucked in the van, and I would stay for 3 months but parked in my mates back yard who lives there and is a dive guide..

Now there's a thought :idea: 

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> I would do it but only with Sandra's and my dive gear chucked in the van, and I would stay for 3 months but parked in my mates back yard who lives there and is a dive guide..
> 
> ...


Ray

OK, off you two go then.

But leave the amphora and war graves alone.

As you probably know one can/or could get a good lobster at the small restaurants in Sliema washed down with a (couple) of bottles and used to be quite cheap - not sure now?

Keep dreaming 

Geoff


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Hi .

Sandra and I was diving Gozo next door to Malta a few years back when one of our club found an intact Amphora in Xlendi Bay at the Roman wreck site, So Sandra and I had a go there, there were hundreds and hundreds of broken bits of amphora scattered all over the reef which was interesting enough untill we hit an underwater cave.
I shone my torch inside and well in I could see what looked like the neck of an amphora, the cave faced the bay not the open sea so I thought it would probabley be in one peice.
I squeezed into the cave then realised I wouldn't fit with my tank on, know problem I will wriggle out of the cave and take off my dive gear so I can get in.. Once more I set off in the cave pushing the tank in front of me untill I got to the point where my body wouldn't go any further, but with reaching I could just touch the thing, so one good push and I got my fingers over it and gave it a yank, it came away easily so I thought it was just the top that had broken off..

To cut it shorter I took it to the museum in Gozo to ask if I could have it, they said no, how unexpected!.. but what they did say is where did you find it?, of course I couldn't say where but they went on to tell me the heavy do nut ring as it turned out to be was a "Slave Ring" which was forced over the foot on each leg above the ankle chain, so if any slave did get loose and jumped over the side the weight of the stone ankle bracelets would pull them under water. these were worn by slaves with a history of trying to escape.

Question how did it get so far up the cave when it faced towards the bay out of the storms. Oh and we left it at the museum as an exibit.

And another thing diving in the open sea near the inland sea I spotted what looked like a 45 gall oil drum lean't against the cliff in about 25 meters , on inspection I could see the timeing device and depth setting device on the end, it was a depth charge, hmm on our way to look at the fishes :roll: .

Ah the adventures of a diver....

ray


----------

